# No backfill for OT day



## ManMythMachine (Nov 10, 2021)

Rant on.

I was just told by HR I can't backfill on OT day.  I'm going to check with OM but this is a pretty big deal/change, if true.  I was asked if I wanted to leave early since work was caught up and I did so I tried to backfill with PH so I would still get my OT payrate but when they didn't take any PH hours off I went to HR and they the change was you can't backfill OT days.  

This isn't a voluntary OT day.  This is a scheduled, mandatory, accountable OT day.  Next time they run low on work I think I'll disappear like Houdini until end of shift.  No offense but if I can be held accountable for not being here then I should be able to backfill the time if I'm allowed to leave early.

I guess I'll stay next time and be one of those people who take the pushbroom from the 5s board and then leave it next to a pile of my swept trash in the middle of the road in the middle of an aisle propped up against a beam to be run over by an order picker because, CAN'T BACKFILL ACCOUNTABLE TIME.

ALLLLRRIIIIGHTY THEN !!!

I can fight fire with bouts of stupid &  lazy all day long.  I got this!

Sorry, rant off.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Nov 10, 2021)

Yeah you can't backfill anything over 40 hours but at least they let you leave.  We went from not having enough space to bring everything in to not enough trucks in the yard with product to unload.  Yet we still have to stay on OT shift instead of getting to VLE.  I don't like standing around doing nothing. Just let me have a life outside of work.


----------



## DC Diva (Nov 10, 2021)

At our center, if you can be held to accountable time, you can backfill VLE.


----------



## Hal (Nov 11, 2021)

My building you can totally backfill any scheduled shift. Voluntary or mandatory. Unless you were VLE'd and tried to backfill with sick time. I use to back OT shifts with PH time constantly to keep my OT pay going. That'd be a pretty important announcement if true and I haven't seen anything.


----------



## BoxedIn (Nov 11, 2021)

Can't at my building. Even tried to use funeral leave on an OT day and they said they wouldn't pay for it, but I could take the day off and they would take away some of my funeral leave hours.


----------



## Luck (Nov 12, 2021)

I haven't heard of that change but at the same time I had this week off 😁
I will try and see if It works for me still. 
I agree that is infuriating.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Nov 22, 2021)

I double checked with OM and had them email HR for second opinion.  They said I CAN  backfill OT.  I love when people make stuff up on the fly and expect me to buy it, hook, line & sinker.

That's why I make it a point to keep asking until I get the answer I want.  Because I'm a punk.  A punk for myself.








THEY WON'T PLACATE ME!!!!


----------

